
Cities of the World Where You Don’t Need AC or Heat, Mapped - jermaustin1
https://medium.com/@mnolangray/cities-of-the-world-where-you-dont-need-ac-or-heat-mapped-2a3d6e018970
======
sithadmin
Eh, some of these 'prefer' judgements are iffy, especially on heat. Dallas,
for instance, _requires_ landlords provide heaters that keep a room at no less
than 68 degrees F. Nearby Arlington requires landlords provide heaters that
can maintain 70 degrees F. This regulation doesn't apply to those that own
their own home, but the fact that the regulation exists at all seems to
suggest that considering heating as a mere 'preference' is off-base.

------
mullen
Can confirm, San Diego along the coast really does not need neither A/C or
Heating. Go inland 10+ miles and it is a different story.

------
joshstrange
I wouldn't trust this data very far. Lexington, KY has "AC: PREFER" which is a
joke. Our humidity is so high it feels like you are swimming when you walk
outside in the summer and we regularly have 90-100 days in summer. You simply
could not survive without AC...

------
esotericn
> The Perfect Cities. Without further ado, here are the 13 cities where the
> temperature is wonderful year round, in alphabetical order:

...snipped...

> Sydney, Australia

Tomorrow it'll be 40C in Sydney....?

~~~
TurkishPoptart
I just looked up Sydney in their map-app. I like how the entry says "Heat?
NO". Same for San Diego. The only people without AC in SD are the homeless.

~~~
mullen
> The only people without AC in SD are the homeless.

Depends where you are in San Diego. If you are within 10 miles of the coast,
you can get away without either A/C or Heat.

------
nine_zeros
I've always thought silicon valley was almost perfect Mediterranean weather. I
only feel super hot 1 week a year and super cold maybe 3 weeks a year.

------
fibbery
I don't think I had either in Santa Barbara.

~~~
p1esk
It was 37F last night in SB, so you do want heat.

